# Game Thread: Pistons @ Hornets



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

*Game Thread: Pistons @ Hornets 3/23*

*<center>Time: 8:00 PM ET
Venue: The New Orleans Arena
Pistons @ Hornets
3/23 Tuesday</center>*


*<center>







vs.







</cemter>*


*Detroit Pistons (46-25) vs. New Orleans Hornets (36-33)*



<center>



































</center>
*<center>vs.</center>*
<center>



































</center>

Potentially this could be our first close game in what seems like weeks. Mashburn is out, but New Orleans seems to play better when either Mash or B. Davis sits out. Whatever edge New Orleans used to have on us up front is now nullified with Rasheed on our side. At least IMO.


----------



## MLKG (Aug 25, 2003)

New Orleans has been playing terrible as of late. I think Tim Floyd's coaching has finally caught up with them.


----------



## Brian. (Jul 11, 2002)

With monster mash out (what a suprise that mash is injured) this is a game we should win. I would expect this to be a low scoring affair with mash out and NO having a decent defensive team.


----------



## fear the fro (May 28, 2003)

If the Pistons keep playing like they have been the past 8 games we will win this one for sure. And if we catch San Antonio without TD we'll have a great shot of winning there too...which would be amazing


----------



## froggyvk (Sep 12, 2002)

Is it just a mistake that you have Memo starting over Rasheed?


----------



## jvanbusk (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>fear the fro</b>!
> If the Pistons keep playing like they have been the past 8 games we will win this one for sure. And if we catch San Antonio without TD we'll have a great shot of winning there too...which would be amazing


I think we have a good shot at beating the Spurs <b>with</b> Tim Duncan. It will be a close game that will come down to the end and whoever makes the plays in the end will win.

As far as the Hornets go, if they don't have Mashburn then we should win. Although, I believe they beat us on our court earlier in the season without Mash. We need to make sure someone checks Baron Davis. I have a feeling with Sheed back there as well Davis won't be driving to the hole and dunking on the last play to win the game. We've now been outrebounded in the last two games. Usually that's a concern, but since we've won those games by 15+ points, then how big of a concern can it be? I although hold on we need to do a good job of keeping Magloire and Brown off the glass. Boozer killed us in the last game.

Let's go Stones!


----------



## froggyvk (Sep 12, 2002)

I think without a doubt Rasheed and Ben Wallace can handle anyone down in the post, even the league's MVP. The Spurs also have Nesterovic, so could we possibly see some of the situational starting LB talked about with Memo? Memo in place of Prince, and we can put Memo, Sheed and Ben on Rasho and Duncan. Who am I missing besides Tony Parker and Manu, then? If their SF is the one beating us (I can't even remember who it is), I'll take it as long as it's not Duncan. If we can eliminate Duncan, we have a good chance of winning.


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>froggyvk</b>!
> Is it just a mistake that you have Memo starting over Rasheed?


Good eye, I didn't even notice.




> Originally posted by <b>froggyvk</b>!
> I think without a doubt Rasheed and Ben Wallace can handle anyone down in the post, even the league's MVP. The Spurs also have Nesterovic, so could we possibly see some of the situational starting LB talked about with Memo? Memo in place of Prince, and we can put Memo, Sheed and Ben on Rasho and Duncan. Who am I missing besides Tony Parker and Manu, then? If their SF is the one beating us (I can't even remember who it is), I'll take it as long as it's not Duncan. If we can eliminate Duncan, we have a good chance of winning.


Spurs starting lineup:

C: Rasho
PF: Duncan
SF: Bowen
SG: Turkoglu
PG: Parker

I doubt if we'll see LB use that situational lineup in this game just because of the way we have been playing. You don't want to tamper with something that's not broken. What you'll probaly see is Ben on Rasho, Sheed on Duncan, Rip on Bowen, Tay on Hedo, and Chauncey on Parker.


----------



## thrillhouse (Apr 18, 2003)

im kind of nitpicking here, because i like the way the game threads our set up but i was wondering if you could put the day of the week that the game is on as well, it would make it a lot more convienent


----------



## irishfury (Jun 8, 2003)

wow I busted a gut pictures loaded wierd and it just had rasheed vrs all of the hornets dunno guess you had to see it lol


----------



## Lope31 (Jun 11, 2002)

Pistons will win again but by like 5. My Pistonsense is telling me this.


----------



## the wall (Jul 21, 2002)

Wow my first game thread in a while -- I've been a very busy man. Without Mash I just can't see the Hornets beating us. Pistons by 11. 

Just Wondering, how long until we're kicked out of the league for being TOO good?


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

Besides going to Rasheed early, I'd like for us to expose the mismatch Rip will have over David Wesley. Rip should be able to use his height advantage, get to the baseline, and shoot that shot he likes right over the top of Wesley.


Defensively we have to find a way to slow down Baron Davis. He won't be driving as much with the Wallace brothers down there, so maybe he'll shoot them right out of the game.

New Orleans is 4-6 in the last ten games, so we're playing a team that has been mediocre as of late. Let's give them another loss!


----------



## scapegoat (Feb 20, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>the wall</b>!
> Just Wondering, how long until we're kicked out of the league for being TOO good?


Heh.. that's a little too cocky, man.

We should beat these guys by 10+. I certainly hope so, to go into San Antonio with a lot of momentum.


----------



## scapegoat (Feb 20, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>DetBNyce</b>!
> I doubt if we'll see LB use that situational lineup in this game just because of the way we have been playing. You don't want to tamper with something that's not broken. What you'll probaly see is Ben on Rasho, Sheed on Duncan, Rip on Bowen, Tay on Hedo, and Chauncey on Parker.


I don't know about Ben on Rasho and Sheed on Duncan. While Sheed's got a reputation for shutting down the big men of the West, I recall Ben handling TD in the last Pistons/Spurs game. I predict a lot of double teaming by the both of them on Duncan.

Wow. Looking at that again, Bruce Bowen guarding Hamilton and Billups would've scared me a great deal a month or two ago. Not too much since the trade.


----------



## jvanbusk (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>scapegoat</b>!
> 
> 
> I don't know about Ben on Rasho and Sheed on Duncan. While Sheed's got a reputation for shutting down the big men of the West, I recall Ben handling TD in the last Pistons/Spurs game. I predict a lot of double teaming by the both of them on Duncan.
> ...


I don't think we will exclusively defend Duncan with Ben or Rasheed. My money is on throwing different looks at him, changing it up and not letting him get comfortable. For instance, Rasheed may guard him the first two or three times down the court, then we stick Ben on him for a couple of plays. I believe we have employed this in the past, not sure if it was on Duncan or not.


----------



## Brian. (Jul 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>scapegoat</b>!
> 
> 
> I don't know about Ben on Rasho and Sheed on Duncan. While Sheed's got a reputation for shutting down the big men of the West, I recall Ben handling TD in the last Pistons/Spurs game. I predict a lot of double teaming by the both of them on Duncan.
> ...


I think I prefer sheed on Duncan he is the better one on one defender plus this allows ben to concentrate on rebounding. I would fully expect the SAS game to be a slow defensive battle.


----------



## thrillhouse (Apr 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>jvanbusk</b>!
> 
> 
> I don't think we will exclusively defend Duncan with Ben or Rasheed. My money is on throwing different looks at him, changing it up and not letting him get comfortable. For instance, Rasheed may guard him the first two or three times down the court, then we stick Ben on him for a couple of plays. I believe we have employed this in the past, not sure if it was on Duncan or not.


i know in one of the pre-trade games that we played the spurs, memo played duncan the majority of the time, so my guess is mostly rasheed with memo subbing in for him.


----------



## jvanbusk (Jun 9, 2002)

Few minutes until gametime. Should be a good one tonight, 

Let's go Stones!


----------



## jvanbusk (Jun 9, 2002)

Ominous start with a New Orleans offensive reboud. I hope that isn't a sign of things to come. We need to box out and get a body on Magloire.

Let's go Stones!


----------



## jvanbusk (Jun 9, 2002)

Is this a Kings-Mavs game?


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

Checking in... Up 5 late in the first, not bad.


----------



## MLKG (Aug 25, 2003)

Ben is visibly limping out there.


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Mike luvs KG</b>!
> Ben is visibly limping out there.


What happened to Ben?


----------



## jvanbusk (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DetBNyce</b>!
> 
> 
> What happened to Ben?


He came down funny on the first play of the game. Guess I haven't been paying attention, but I thought he shook it off.


----------



## jvanbusk (Jun 9, 2002)

Robert Traylor is so huge, lol.


----------



## thrillhouse (Apr 18, 2003)

nice first quarter, up by 12. rip with a sweet layup to finish it.


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

Things getting a little sloppy, with this lineup on the floor we need to get the ball to Corliss or Memo.


----------



## MLKG (Aug 25, 2003)

I've never been a fan of putting 5 subs on the floor at the same time.


----------



## jvanbusk (Jun 9, 2002)

New lineup please LB. This one stinks right now. Anybody else notice Lindsey left Augman to shoot a wide open three? If he's not going to play defense, then he shouldn't be on the floor. Let's pick it up guys, this is disgusting right now.

Let's go Stones!


----------



## jvanbusk (Jun 9, 2002)

Elden played so well against the Cavs. Tonight his play is horrendous.


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>jvanbusk</b>!
> New lineup please LB. This one stinks right now. Anybody else notice Lindsey left Augman to shoot a wide open three? If he's not going to play defense, then he shouldn't be on the floor. Let's pick it up guys, this is disgusting right now.
> 
> Let's go Stones!


I've noticed that too and not just from Lindsey, ever since about the 2 minute mark of the first quarter, guys have relaxed on defense.


----------



## jvanbusk (Jun 9, 2002)

Good hustle play there by Lindsey. That's what he's on the floor for.


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

Nice bail out Bavetta...


----------



## Lope31 (Jun 11, 2002)

What is the line up? I agree if Hunter is playing defence then his value drops like a salad from the hands of a fat dude.


----------



## irishfury (Jun 8, 2003)

Rip Lighting It Up


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>KABI</b>!
> What is the line up? I agree if Hunter is playing defence then his value drops like a salad from the hands of a fat dude.


The starters are back in.


----------



## froggyvk (Sep 12, 2002)

This is by far one of the worst crowds of the season...pathetic.


----------



## jvanbusk (Jun 9, 2002)

I can't believe we are winning this game. U-G-L-Y


----------



## MLKG (Aug 25, 2003)

What an absolutely horrible quarter. Larry should have learned earlier this season he can't put 5 subs on the floor for 7 minutes and expect anybody to score. COMPLETELY took us out of the nice rythem we had going at the end of the first.


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Mike luvs KG</b>!
> What an absolutely horrible quarter. Larry should have learned earlier this season he can't put 5 subs on the floor for 7 minutes and expect anybody to score. COMPLETELY took us out of the nice rythem we had going at the end of the first.


Good point. That definitely stall the run we were going on. We were never the same since. Hopefully we come out much better in the second half. We could start by giving Sheed the ball a little more.


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

Chauncey missing wide open 3's, what's going on?


----------



## jvanbusk (Jun 9, 2002)

Rasheed with a big flush!


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

Ben with one too!


----------



## Lope31 (Jun 11, 2002)

By the look of the score this game is *too* close.


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>KABI</b>!
> By the look of the score this game is *too* close.


Yea, we can't buy a bucket. Well except for Big Ben, he's made three in a row.


----------



## jvanbusk (Jun 9, 2002)

I love Lindsey's defense but I sure wish he could knock down one of those open three pointers.

Let's go Stones!


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

David Wesley is killing us. Possession by possession fellas and take care of the ball!


----------



## froggyvk (Sep 12, 2002)

This is the worst the Pistons have played since the addition of Rasheed.


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

Robert Traylor with a turnaround fadeaway three...:no:


----------



## MLKG (Aug 25, 2003)

David Wesley and Darryl Armstrong. 

I've never been able to stand to watch either of those guys play. They just dive into players to get steals and somehow don't get called for fouls.

Traylor just hit a turnaround 3 and Mike James won't fricken stop turning the ball over.


----------



## jvanbusk (Jun 9, 2002)

Who is this team?


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

Billups, Rip, and Ben are about to check back in... can the Hornets hit anymore lucky shots? They have to miss one pretty soon.


----------



## jvanbusk (Jun 9, 2002)

New Orleans is just chucking shots and they are miraculously going in the basket.


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

That's the Mike James that we were expecting when we traded for him. Two big three pointers.


----------



## MLKG (Aug 25, 2003)

Mike James looks like he has Jon Barry's knack of making a complete bonehead play one time down the floor, and a brilliant play the next.

New Orleans is just slopping up shot after shot and everything is falling and it's setting up their press. Ridiculous game.


----------



## jvanbusk (Jun 9, 2002)

Doesn't look like we are going to have any luck on our side in this game. Have to take good care of the basketball, and when New Orleans does miss we need to box out and limit them to one shot. And stop passing up so many open looks.

Let's go Stones!


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

When did George Lynch become a shooting marksman...


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

Missing too many layups. Down one, come on pistons.


----------



## jvanbusk (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DetBNyce</b>!
> When did George Lynch become a shooting marksman...


He learned from Traylor.


----------



## Lope31 (Jun 11, 2002)

This sounds like my friend in NBA Live 2004. He can hit *any* bull**** shot he wants at any given time.


----------



## jvanbusk (Jun 9, 2002)

Got to give it up to the refs, they are the best player on the Hornets team.


----------



## Lope31 (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>jvanbusk</b>!
> Got to give it up to the refs, they are the best player on the Hornets team.


lol. I think I am glad I am not watching this game...


----------



## MLKG (Aug 25, 2003)

That was two terrible calls in a row. Magloire hooked Sheed bad and they give SHEED the foul, then Ben strips him clean and they bail him out again. Bailing out. That's been the story of the night from the officials.


----------



## MLKG (Aug 25, 2003)

CHAUNCEY!!!!!


----------



## jvanbusk (Jun 9, 2002)

WHOOOOOOOO!!!!!

Chauncey for three, now let's get some defense.

Let's go Stones!


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

dun dun dun.. gettin down to the nitty gritty guys, hornets up 2 with 20 seconds left...


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

LOL, Chauncey never fails... That man has some intestinal fortitude.


----------



## froggyvk (Sep 12, 2002)

No jump ball.

Block by Ben.

Lucky shot by Magloire.

Pistons lose.


----------



## MLKG (Aug 25, 2003)

That was the story of the game, Pistons make a great defensive play, the ball bounces New Orleans way, they slop up a shot and it goes in. That happened more times than I can count today.


----------



## fear the fro (May 28, 2003)

The refs made some crappy calls but the Pistons have only themselves to blame...we just didn't score enough in the second half to expect to be able to win


----------



## Lope31 (Jun 11, 2002)

Deja Vu. Damn Hornets. Damn Clutchness.

At least Ben Wallace came up with some clutch-assed blocks. We had six guys in double figures. Hopefully this win will be a slap in the face to them and teach them how to pull out close ones even though it feels like we haven't had one in ages.


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

Some questionable calls were made down the stretch by the Hornets' sixth man tonight (refs).


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

33 points in the first quarter alone and only 48 the rest of the way. Our offense looked terrible today and our usually steady D couldn't bail us out this time.


----------



## MLKG (Aug 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>DetBNyce</b>!
> ......bail.....out.....


That's all I heard.

Ridiculous game. That ESPN curse was really working overtime tonight. 

I don't think I've ever seen so many prayers answered in a 12 minute span.


----------



## jvanbusk (Jun 9, 2002)

Alright let's put some final thoughts on this game:

Awesome first quarter offensively, decent at best on defense. Still held a nice lead after one quarter and we were hitting shots.

After that there is not much kind to say about our play. From the beginning of the second to the end of the game our play was pretty bad. Nobody could make a shot and some guys were afraid to take shots. Once again we were outrebounded. That's three games in a row, and it finally caught up to us. You can't go too long being outrebounded and still win games. Jamaal Magloire killed us tonight with his rebounding, and Baron Davis had a strong (although poor from the floor) three quarters.

Still we were in this game to the very end and it took another New Orleans buzzer beater to beat us. Can't really take too much away from New Orleans, they were hitting shots. That is something we couldn't seem to do in the second half. They deserved to win.

But now that we got that loss out of the way, let's turn our attention to Thursday and go get the Spurs. You can't win em all, but we mine as well try from here on.

Let's go Stones!


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

> The Pistons have a beef with official James Capers, but it comes off sounding like sour grapes when put in context of their performance in an 82-81 loss to the Hornets Tuesday.
> 
> ...The ball appeared to hit Darrell Armstrong as he stood out of bounds. Capers awarded the ball to the Hornets.
> 
> ...


I just noticed that that was the ref who made the call in the Knicks and T'Wolves game.

Complete story



> “It was supposed to be our ball,” said Billups, whose three-pointer with 17 seconds left had given the Pistons an 81-80 lead.


----------



## froggyvk (Sep 12, 2002)

I didn't know it was him at the time, but what does he have against us? How many wins has he cost us? At least two, possibly three.


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>froggyvk</b>!
> I didn't know it was him at the time, but what does he have against us? How many wins has he cost us? At least two, possibly three.


Well he made the call in the Minnesota game against Billups, the call in the New York game -- saying Billups fouled Marbury, and the call in yesterday's game.


----------

